# Get some....



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

WTF? Ha ha ha! Hit the deck this is a bad crew to be messin with!

:mn:mn:mn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I've experienced first had the devistation of KMTV. Let me tell you folks, these guys mean business.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

minor threats...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

They're back :hn


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Im guessing thats bad news for someone! :gn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> minor threats...


 very minor.... :]


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

who do these KMTV fellas think they are... sheeeesh :]


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Oh crap.
None of them know how to play in sand boxes on their own.
Now they have united?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Oh crap.
> None of them know how to play in sand boxes on their own.
> Now they have united?


Now?  Where have you been?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119206&highlight=kmtv


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

That's great. I, like Carlos, missed the last one. You guys are nuts.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm, Some pretty shady characters there. Looks like firefights are breaking out in several locations. Can war be far behind?:mn:mn:mn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Did Bob just speak of War? Such a peacefull man speaking these words. strange.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

wow. i feel sorry for the poor soul about to get hammered by these bothers. One of these brothers would take you out ... but united? oh my.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> minor threats...


:tpd:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

...Sickos....Every last one of em....

:gn :gn :gn

This outta be good!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Pass the popcorn!!!!

:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Meow.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!!! They are back!!!!!!!!!! This is going to get real ugly real fast!!!!!! 


Go Get'em Guys!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dang. That's some heavy hitters right there. 

And I do mean HEAVY!!! Watch out!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

K reporting in: Isolated Thunderstorms and Scattered Showers, let's get this party started. Stay tuned for breaking news.

0103 8555 7494 2097 7989
0103 8555 7494 1049 2225


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

khubli said:


> K reporting in: Isolated Thunderstorms and Scattered Showers, let's get this party started. Stay tuned for breaking news.
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 2097 7989
> 0103 8555 7494 1049 2225


Double Whammy!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Uh oh! Its spinning off some peripheral damage! :tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

LMAO! Excellent!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

HAH thats an awesome logo!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nasty things are brewing!!!:ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

There are alot of people talking crap in this thread. Minor threats, huh? I HAVE YOUR ADDY Mr. Trishield.

scottie


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> minor threats...


heh heh.....:mn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

volfan said:


> There are alot of people talking crap in this thread. Minor threats, huh? I HAVE YOUR ADDY Mr. Trishield.
> 
> scottie


but you don't have my new one.... :bx :r

so I'll reiterate. "minor threats."


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Perfect........everything is falling into place!!:gn


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> but you don't have my new one.... :bx :r
> 
> so I'll reiterate. "minor threats."


I have your old one and I can get your new one and I think I owe you one.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Perfect........everything is falling into place!!:gn





volfan said:


> I have your old one and I can get your new one and I think I owe you one.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

The Professor said:


>


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

KMTV done gone berserk!! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> but you don't have my new one.... :bx :r
> 
> so I'll reiterate. "minor threats."


But I do.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> But I do.


et tu brute?


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow! What has happened to our "peaceful" jungle my fellow gorillas...?

"When the moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars
This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius..."

Ah, sorry about that. Just a late 60's flashback...Carry on *KMTV...:ss*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> et tu brute?


:tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg 
Promises. Promises.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg
> Promises. Promises.


@#$%^&*&^%$#@!

Hey ... I didn't do nuthin'!

Plus ... no one knows exactly when I'm moving, when my mailbox ends here in GA, etc.

Anyway ... go get "them" KMTV. Just don't come after me. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> @#$%^&*&^%$#@!
> 
> Hey ... I didn't do nuthin'!
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a shame the USPS doesn't have a mail forwarding system in place.  :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, it's a shame the USPS doesn't have a mail forwarding system in place.  :r


It's the deep south, dude.... What can I say? :chk :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> It's the deep south, dude.... What can I say? :chk :r


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we0mk_J0zyc:r:chk


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we0mk_J0zyc:r:chk


why did I watch that whole video? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> why did I watch that whole video? :r


Reminds you of the first time we had sex?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Reminds you of the first time we had sex?


Naw ... just of the first time you swallowed.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Naw ... just of the first time you swallowed.


A dry Vicodin?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> A dry Vicodin?


Bingo. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

*takin notes* lots of smack talkers in this thread...

pssssst.. Her Dokkktor.... I know when you're moving.

muahahahahahahaha


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

khubli said:


> *takin notes* lots of smack talkers in this thread...
> 
> pssssst.. Her Dokkktor.... I know when you're moving.
> 
> muahahahahahahaha


Even if you didn't, Ji....I'd sell him out.  :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Even if you didn't, Ji....I'd sell him out.  :r


Already taken care of, Tom.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

0308 0660 0000 0381 2100
0308 0660 0000 0381 2094

Well if we didn't have enough targets before, we sure do now!!

More to come.....:gn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> 0308 0660 0000 0381 2100
> 0308 0660 0000 0381 2094
> 
> Well if we didn't have enough targets before, we sure do now!!
> ...


U guys are on a bombing rampage! :mn:mn:mn

Get'em Patrick! :gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OH Crap!!!
Just got an email from the USPS.

*Dear CARLOS,

This ship notification is being sent to you by the U.S. Postal Service at the request of JI. If the "Shipped To" address information is not correct, please contact the Shipper.

A package with a Click-N-Ship label created on usps.com containing the following information is scheduled to be shipped on 06/11/2008.

Type of Service: Delivery Confirmation™
Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 1049 2225 *

Oh crap!!!
Patrick hurts real bad on his own.
Kenny hurts real bad on his own.
Scottie hurts real bad on his own.
Ji hurts real bad on his own.
This is going to hurt.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice one Ji, well now our cover is blown on 1 of the targets!! :gn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Even if you didn't, Ji....I'd sell him out.  :r





pnoon said:


> Already taken care of, Tom.


Dammit.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Dammit.


Did I mention you deserve a beating?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

T and V reporting finally, due to internet outage

*DC# 0306 1070 0004 7266 9757*

More to follow 

Hey Dave :tg


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!!! They are back!!!!!!!!!! This is going to get real ugly real fast!!!!!!
> 
> Go Get'em Guys!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


yo Ron!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Nice one Ji, well now our cover is blown on 1 of the targets!! :gn


:r:r:r nice one keyboard warrior. KMTV kan't Make Threats Viable


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Nice one Ji, well now our cover is blown on 1 of the targets!! :gn


LOL,, who's not a target?!?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> LOL,, who's not a target?!?


I know 4 non targets :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like the cats outa the bag!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Blueface said:


> OH Crap!!!
> Just got an email from the USPS.
> 
> *Dear CARLOS,
> ...


BOHICA, Carlos. Ask Ron for the definition, I believe he is a Rogue Warrior fan.
:r:r:r:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> BOHICA, Carlos. Ask Ron for the definition, I believe he is a Rogue Warrior fan.
> :r:r:r:r


:r:r:r If Ron doesn't know....check the urban dictionary!! :r:r:r

It can happen to you too Perry!! :mn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

khubli said:


> LOL,, who's not a target?!?


True..


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL, DOH, can't believe I clicked email notification on the package..... I think your Email address is one of the few I have...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> :r:r:r If Ron doesn't know....check the urban dictionary!! :r:r:r
> 
> It can happen to you too Perry!! :mn


:r What can happen to me? now I have to check the urban dictionary

checked it :r poor poor Carlops


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r What can happen to me? now I have to check the urban dictionary
> 
> checked it :r poor poor Carlops


Carlops??

Did Carlos mate with a cyclops??? :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Carlops??
> 
> Did Carlos mate with a cyclops??? :r


:r we need Wayne to photoshop that one


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Carlops??
> 
> Did Carlos mate with a cyclops??? :r


After the BOHICA we'll be calling him Car-loose!!! :r:r:BS CHOO-CHOO!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Carlops sent me this link, a message to you 4 he says


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Carlops sent me this link, a message to you 4 he says


:r
Sounds like this will fit better.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Carlops??
> 
> Did Carlos mate with a cyclops??? :r


:r
That is nothing compared to the names my wife calls me when she gets pissed.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Sounds like this will fit better.


:r:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*This is one of the most devastating sites I have encountered while in the jungle. Be safe, Carlos... may God have mercy on your soul. * :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Lots of chitter chatter about minor threats. I'm not sure I want to research BOHICA. I'd rather spend my time doin this.....

0103 8555 7494 8606 3473
0103 8555 7494 7557 7714

Relax..... Soon it will be the weekend!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> Lots of chitter chatter about minor threats. I'm not sure I want to research BOHICA. I'd rather spend my time doin this.....
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 8606 3473
> 0103 8555 7494 7557 7714
> ...


two more emails sent :r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

khubli said:


> Lots of chitter chatter about minor threats. I'm not sure I want to research BOHICA. I'd rather spend my time doin this.....
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 8606 3473
> 0103 8555 7494 7557 7714
> ...


Jeez you cant even let the first round land first, ya sick fawk


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> two more emails sent :r


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> Lots of chitter chatter about minor threats. I'm not sure I want to research BOHICA. I'd rather spend my time doin this.....
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 8606 3473
> 0103 8555 7494 7557 7714
> ...


really? i mean ... seriously? I'm going to see you, which means I don't even have to pay postage to smack your ass into oblivion. :r

you'd better hope to some higher power/being/deity/etc. that one of those isn't headed to me.

:bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> really? i mean ... seriously? I'm going to see you, which means I don't even have to pay postage to smack your ass into oblivion. :r
> 
> you'd better hope to some higher power/being/deity/etc. that one of those isn't headed to me.
> 
> :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn


did you receive an email? :r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> did you receive an email? :r


guilty conscience....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> did you receive an email? :r


:r

no ... but the reference in the post is to me and one other person, if I remember correctly.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jmcrawf1 said:


> guilty conscience....


Dokk has no conscience hahahahahahahahahahahha

j/k


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> :r
> 
> no ... but the reference in the post is to me and one other person, if I remember correctly.


:r:r you and Carlops


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r:r you and Carlops


Carlops reporting...:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Carlops reporting...:r


:r Any recent emails


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
Where are the photoshop guys.
Lots of photos of me around here to fit in this.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> OK,
> Where are the photoshop guys.
> Lots of photos of me around here to fit in this.


:r:r
paging wayner


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The Professor said:


> really? *i mean ... seriously? I'm going to see you, which means I don't even have to pay postage to smack your ass into oblivion. :r*
> you'd better hope to some higher power/being/deity/etc. that one of those isn't headed to me.
> 
> :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn :bx :gn


LOL why would I send Her Dokkkter something in the mail when like you said..... see bold above.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 7:52 AM on *FRIDAY the 13th,* 2008 in ......

Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 7:55 AM on *FRIDAY the 13th,* 2008 in .....


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

With Big Cheeto, Herr Dokk and the Admril in here, this thread's looking like the Banter thread! :tg 
 :r

Can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Status: Arrival at Unit
> 
> Your item arrived at 7:52 AM on *FRIDAY the 13th,* 2008 in ......
> 
> ...


all week long I did not know this, now I do. :chk


yourchoice said:


> With Big Cheeto, Herr Dokk and the Admril in here, this thread's looking like the Banter thread! :tg
> :r
> 
> Can't wait to see the destruction.











why don't you make like this rodent............
and suck it


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

chi chi chi chi ha ha ha ha


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Friday The 13th (1980) - Original Trailer


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

This looks like fun. I think I will partake.

DC# 0307 1790 0004 4690 7355

DC# 0307 1790 0004 4690 7348



To the recipients: Get Some...........


scottie


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Holy Chit!

Two boxes arrived today.

For now, until I can find some Preparation H, here is all I can say about me.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Carlops, that's one heck of a single flame torch.... careful toasting those feet


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Carlops spontaneously combust? All the stores couldn't have run out of PrepH unless all the club kids bought it all.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> Carlops spontaneously combust? All the stores couldn't have run out of PrepH unless all the club kids bought it all.


y'all killed Carlops

RIB


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> all week long I did not know this, now I do. :chk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r:r:r:r:r That's awesome


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hk3 said:


> :r:r:r:r:r That's awesome


:r thanks Bro


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Holy Chit!
> 
> Two boxes arrived today.
> 
> For now, until I can find some Preparation H, here is all I can say about me.


:r  :r :chk 

....Exactly.....:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Get some more....

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 9759 6212


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Will post pics later today.

All I can say is "nasty"!

Patrick,
I have told you. I cannot compete with you any longer. You better cut this out and focus on that baby coming your way. Wait and see how that is going to put a dent on your cigar budget and hopefully provide some of us some relief of the usual slaughter you provide.

Ji,
How the heck can you let this man turn you into a deviant like that?:r


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

IVE BEEN KMTV'ed!!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1708647#post1708647:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

BigVito said:


> why don't you make like this rodent............
> and suck it


There's a youtube video called "I love you Cheetos" that I cannot bring myself to linking. NSFW and very disturbing! :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Will post pics later today.
> 
> All I can say is "nasty"!
> 
> ...


Carlops, you need help I am behind you :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Carlops, you need help I am behind you :r


:r
How far?
As close I have been seen behind Booker?:r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Carlops, you need help I am behind you :r


Perry, I had more faith in you than this. You are flirting with disaster, bro.

scottie


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

volfan said:


> Perry, I had more faith in you than this. You are flirting with disaster, bro.
> 
> scottie


I think I see some folks teaming up with some other folks to teach some sort of a lesson to some folks that think they can beat the crap out of other folks and walk away smiling.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> :r
> How far?
> As close I have been seen behind Booker?:r


I'm so close Im almost in you :r...tell me that don't sound wrong. 


volfan said:


> Perry, I had more faith in you than this. You are flirting with disaster, bro.
> 
> scottie


Scottie save your smack for the little kids on the playground. you are dealing with Big Sexy 


Blueface said:


> I think I see some folks teaming up with some other folks to teach some sort of a lesson to some folks that think they can beat the crap out of other folks and walk away smiling.


WTF?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Scottie save your smack for the little kids on the playground. you are dealing with Big Sexy


Perry, you messin with the V?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> Perry, you messin with the V?


no, I am messing with the C :r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

talk is cheap. expect more DC#s soon........


scottie


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

volfan said:


> talk is cheap. expect more DC#s soon........
> 
> scottie


so was The Professors prom date


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> so was The Professors prom date


nicely executed.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> nicely executed.


:r:r
*bow


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

a lot of talk lately so: 0307 1790 0000 2244 4434 


GET SOME!!!!!!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

some one woke the sleeper. :]


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

the only noise besides Scottie are crickets WTF happened:r:r:r?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

yawn...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> yawn...


minor threats.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> yawn...


tell me about it, I'm changing the channel even that dancing show is more entertaining.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> tell me about it, I'm changing the channel even that dancing show is more entertaining.


Oh snap! :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

not even ripples... go to sleep little gorillas.. nothing to see here... :] move along.

hush little children don't say a word, nevermind that noise you heard. It's just the beast under your bed, in your mailbox in your head.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> not even ripples... go to sleep little gorillas.. nothing to see here... :] move along.


ripples and nipples, neither are here


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

khubli said:


> not even ripples... go to sleep little gorillas.. nothing to see here... :] move along.
> 
> hush little *baby* don't say a word, nevermind that noise you heard. It's just the beast under your bed, in your *closet* in your head.


I heard a song like that once


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

pfffft


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> pfffft


:r he sprung a leak


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r he sprung a leak


:r:r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

volfan said:


> a lot of talk lately so: 0307 1790 0000 2244 4434
> 
> GET SOME!!!!!!!


I agree Scottie......get some

DC# 0307 3330 0001 1078 3472
DC# 0307 3330 0001 1078 3489
DC# 0307 1790 0002 7457 3104


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

S'more....

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 6564 1006

*Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 5515 5247*

The one in *RED* has been itchin' for it for a while. Its personal!! Each bag I packed up, I stopped and asked myself..... Is that enough? The answer seemed liked it was always *NO*! Well just wait and see when this one lands..... That's all.......for now!

*GET SOME!!! *:gn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

volfan said:


> a lot of talk lately so: 0307 1790 0000 2244 4434
> GET SOME!!!!!!!


Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0000 2244 4434
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our SPRINGFIELD, MA 01152 facility on June 18, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

That's strange!?!?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> S'more....
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 6564 1006
> 
> ...


you sound like someone I herfed with :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> you sound like someone I herfed with :ss


You may be on the right track. 

I tossed around a few bombs here in the jungle, but for some reason, I'm very partial to this one!! :mn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> I agree Scottie......get some
> 
> DC# 0307 3330 0001 1078 3472
> DC# 0307 3330 0001 1078 3489
> DC# 0307 1790 0002 7457 3104


:tg


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

K reporting in..

0103 8555 7493 7597 0684
0103 8555 7494 9131 4034
0103 8555 7493 5499 9163

and just one more for good measure....

0103 8555 7495 0179 9790

get some....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> You may be on the right track.
> 
> I tossed around a few bombs here in the jungle, but for some reason, I'm very partial to this one!! :mn


:r too sweet


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

This thread is why it is good to fly under the radar, and not piss anyone off with ordnance that can leave you homeless.
That being said, I wanna see some poor bastard achieve homelessness.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Did KMTV go off the air :r:r:r:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

you're still jibber jabbering? you should go to bed Perry. Monday is the beginning (end?) of a new week?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> you're still jibber jabbering? you should go to bed Perry. Monday is the beginning (end?) of a new week?


:r until I go back to work, all my weeks run together


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> you're still jibber jabbering? you should go to bed Perry. Monday is the beginning (end?) of a new week?


:r:r:r

Get some.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Get some.


:tg, go invite a frog


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

khubli said:


> you're still jibber jabbering? you should go to bed Perry. Monday is the beginning (end?) of a new week?


Oh Snap! :mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Oh snap! :r





jmcrawf1 said:


> Oh Snap! :mn


is that all you say??:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :tg, go invite a frog

















ribbit.
















:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> ribbit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r I oughta


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> is that all you say??:r


I could say Oh Sh!t, but that would make this thread less family friendly :fu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I could say Oh Sh!t, but that would make this thread less family friendly :fu


Depends on the family


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r I oughta


:tg :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> :tg :r


What would Brian Boitano do?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Brian Boitano would take on a rabbid pack of monkey frogs while Chuck Norris cheered him on.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> Brian Boitano would take on a rabbid pack of monkey frogs while Chuck Norris cheered him on.


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Somebody's gettin some!


Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0001 1078 3472
Status: Arrival at Unit

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0001 1078 3489
Status: Notice Left

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0002 7457 3104
Status: Arrival at Unit

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 6564 1006
Status: Arrival at Unit

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 7597 0684
Status: Arrival at Unit

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 9131 4034
Status: Arrival at Unit


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> S'more....
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 6564 1006
> 
> ...


The one in *RED* is a confirmed hit.

You know you've done well when you get a call from the victim saying *"You OWN me" ... "I can not compete".*

I don't know about you guys, but hearing things like that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That would be the M in KMTV. well done Patrick :]


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

khubli said:


> That would be the M in KMTV. well done Patrick :]


He also confirmed he received the others. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> The one in *RED* is a confirmed hit.
> 
> You know you've done well when you get a call from the victim saying *"You OWN me" ... "I can not compete".*
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but hearing things like that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


I will only say this:

:r great hit:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I will only say this:
> 
> :r great hit:tu


Let's just say he got some.......


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Let's just say he got some.......


:r I hope it was a lesson learned


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BASTAGES!!!

That was cruel what you guys did to Mikey.:r

South Florida Crew is presently a mental mess right now.
Heck if I am going to pick a fight with you guys so as my butt hung out to dry, so does his.:r

*I bow*.
Heck, beats going down like Custer. At least I get to live to see another day.:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> BASTAGES!!!
> 
> That was cruel what you guys did to Mikey.:r
> 
> South Florida Crew is presently a mental mess right now.


Carlos.. thank you.. You just made me chuckle a little.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

khubli said:


> Carlos.. thank you.. You just made me chuckle a little.


Well, my pleasure, I guess. Sort of "they are not laughing at you, they are laughing with you?:r

We are all going into hiding in South Florida.
Only the Everglades seems safe from your insanity.
See you guys eventually if the gators let us out alive.

P.S.
On the "laughing at you" part, I can just hear Patrick snickering in the background.:r
Actually, he is not snickering, he is freaking cracking up.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

of course not laughing at you, but laughing at the image of a South Florida Mental Mess... I can imagine folks running around aimlessly and lost.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> BASTAGES!!!
> 
> That was cruel what you guys did to Mikey.:r
> 
> ...





Blueface said:


> Well, my pleasure, I guess. Sort of "they are not laughing at you, they are laughing with you?:r
> 
> We are all going into hiding in South Florida.
> Only the Everglades seems safe from your insanity.
> ...


these posts prove that South Fla. is weak


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

BigVito said:


> these posts prove that South Fla. is weak


Never
Too strong and too many of us
we are just taking a little break right now.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Made in Dade said:


> Never
> Too strong and too many of us
> we are just taking a little break right now.


:r all I hear is this


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Perry,
So you have to text message me to rub it in that we are weak?
Mikey, retreat!!!
Hide for a while!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Perry,
> So you have to text message me to rub it in that we are weak?
> Mikey, retreat!!!
> Hide for a while!!!


:r hell yeah, maybe its time for the BigVito show :gn:gn:gn:gn

or The Ministry of Darkness :mn


----------

